# Roamio basic + Mini + MoCA setup difficulty



## Sacox1978 (Sep 7, 2014)

I have a Roamio basic & a Mini. The Roamio is in the living room and the Mini is in the bedroom. I'm unable to use Ethernet in the bedroom so I want to use a MoCA connection. 

I currently have 1 actiontech moca adapter (purchased from TIVO) and a Motorola surfboard extreme sgb6782-AC dual band all-in-one modem & router with MoCA built in. 

I have the coax coming from the wall to a splitter, one leg to the modem/router and one leg to the Roamio. I am only able to use Ethernet or wireless to connect to my home network - I don't see any options for connecting via MoCA on the Roamio, likewise the Mini is not detecting a moca network when connected via coax. 

Ive read hundreds of threads and tried wiring everything in ever imaginable variation, but I can't seem to make the mini work. The Roamio works like a dream, but the Mini is not. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Did you turn on MoCA in the settings of the Roamio and Mini?

Settings & Messages > Settings > Network > Change network settings > Connect using MoCA


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

The Base Roamio does not have MoCA so use an Ethernet Cable and set-up via Ethernet Connection. (Which you have already done)

Make sure you have configured the MoCA on the SBG6782-AC Router. See page 23 - Configuring Your MoCA Network
http://www.arrisi.com/modems/datasheet/sbg6782/surfboard_sbg6782_ac_user_guide.pdf

On the Mini you would choose 'Settings' > 'Network' > 'Change Network Settings.' Then choose 'Connect using MoCA.'

I do not believe you even need the MoCA Adapter since your Modem/Router combo acts as a Ethernet to MoCA bridge.


----------



## Sacox1978 (Sep 7, 2014)

I have set up the MoCA network on the router/modem. When I connect the Roamio via Ethernet, the network settings only give me the option to use Ethernet or wireless-there is no option to connect via MoCA.

The Mini is connected to the coax in the bedroom, but when I choose the "connect to MoCA" it tells me it doesn't detect a MoCA connection. 

Thoughts on how to troubleshoot?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Use the MOca adapter on the Mini and setup MIni as ethernet (MOCA should be invisible to it.)

YOur MOCA router has to talk to your MOCA adapter.

Roamio should be ethernet. 

OR

set up Mini to directly talk to your router via MOCA and put Roamio on ethernet. You wouldn't need the Moca adapter in this case if it works.


Moca adapters are invisible to the device so there wouldn't be a moca option if using a MOCA adapter.



You can use a long run of cable(through rooms/hallways) to hook up MINI or MINI with MOCA adapter direct to your router to troubleshoot. (bypass any splitters etc that may be causing problems.)


----------



## Sacox1978 (Sep 7, 2014)

So, if I understand correctly, I should be able to "fool" the Mini into using the coax as an Ethernet connection if I attach the moca adapter to it? 

I like to think I'm fairly knowledgeable with electronics, but I'm completely stymied on this!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Sacox1978 said:


> I have set up the MoCA network on the router/modem. When I connect the Roamio via Ethernet, the network settings only give me the option to use Ethernet or wireless-there is no option to connect via MoCA.
> 
> The Mini is connected to the coax in the bedroom, but when I choose the "connect to MoCA" it tells me it doesn't detect a MoCA connection.
> 
> Thoughts on how to troubleshoot?


Since you already have the moca adapter, connect the coax going to the Mini to the moca adapter instead, then connect the Mini to it by ethernet (and select ethernet in the Mini's settings).

I'd like to see if the moca adapter has better luck finding your moca network. If it works, it works.

If not...

Double-check home splitters. In particular, if they're old and under 1000MHz (1GHz) they should probably be replaced.

Do you have any amps on your coax by chance?


----------



## Sacox1978 (Sep 7, 2014)

When I attached the adapter to the Mini, I noticed the coax light on the adapter didn't light up. I went outside to follow the cable from where it enters my room. I ended up back in the family room. The cable that goes to my bedroom is on a 3 way splitter in the family room. 

Basically the cable coming into the house is split: 1 into the living room, and one to he family room. The cable to the family room splits again, with one of the three splits going to he bedroom. I'm thinking this is why it isn't wanting to work. All splitters are new as well.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

That splitter setup should work fine, it's just a matter of figuring out what's preventing it.

Is there a POE filter on the coax right before the modem? If there is, remove.

What are your settings on the modem's moca configuration screen? Try selecting a different (lower) operational frequency if you can. I don't know what all the options are, but 1150 MHz would be fine. Leave power levels at 10. And try not using a password first, in case it's selected.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

PLug in a pc to your MOca adapter and see if you can get internet through your (Moca) router. Make sure wireless is off on your pc.

Use an RG6 cable to make a direct connection between adapter and router.

This would tell us if Moca is working.


----------

